# Minuetto con Trio, P. 32



## Cristofori Privitera (Mar 24, 2009)

Weee!

First piece.
This is a little minuet I wrote in February.
It's in C and has a trio in G, and, naturally, Minuetto da Capo.

Yes, that is me playing it. 






Sorry to post such an insignificant piece, but I am working on a symphony so sit tight!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't say anything bad about this piece. Except that it didn't move or impress me in any way. It's just correct.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Well there's acouple of coments I could make here but I don't know what your intentions are so I may be off the mark.

Firstly I'd like to say good work for a 14 year old!

I assume that you are attempting to create a pastiche of early Mozart.

1. Use more regular phrase lengths. 7 bars, 10 bars, 9 bars....? It's too irregular. The classical style is about balance and proportion. Break it as a surpirse occaionally but not as a rule!

2. There should be a more complete conclusion to the first part of your Minuet. The sections blur which is not stylistic. 

3. The Trio needs a second half. 

4 There should be no repeats made on the da capo.

5. Modulate! Think of the second half of the minuet as a kind of development section and a recapitulation in microcosm. 

6. Hold off on the symphony until you get this simple stuff off pat or you will get bogged down.

Write a second section to the trio, rerecord it with no repeat. May be add a bar to the first half of the Minuet to square it up and make a nice cadence.

Hope this is useful.
FC


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm not sure about the rhythm, is it:

e8 f | g4 g g | f4 r4 d8 e | f4 f f | e

or is it:

| e8 f g4 4 | g f r | d8 e f4 f | f e
?

(in other words, where are the bar lines?)


----------



## Cristofori Privitera (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, everyone...
Thank you for your comments. They have been very helpful! 

Here's the score:


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

if you want to take a look, i've changed a few things about your piece. i'm not saying what i've done is good, but it's more "correct". have a look and see what you think.


----------

